# McDonald's Stretch Screamers



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

HEY!!!THE GREEN ONE!WHATS MY MOTHER -IN -LAW DOING THERE????!!!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Where'd you say you found found the green stretchy guy -- in your nose?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Remember Total Recall??!!When Arnie pulled that "thing" out of his nose?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I remember. I think it was called the California Governatorial election!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

YUK!YUK!

rod spain


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I want one or 6! Our McDonald's is offering these mini Madame Alexander dolls again. Come to think of it, they're pretty scary too!

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

If their heads come off so they can hold them in their arms, they would be pretty cool!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'd buy that for a dollar!

rod spain


----------

